# steady temperature throughout the brew process



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Just thinking out loud really, is there anything on the market currently which offers brewing at a set high temperature, say 90degC?

Surely that would cut the brew time by some time and could offer other taste related benefits.

Feel free to start a discussion

Regards,

T.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

In beer brewing yes! Temperature controlled Mash-Tun


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Are you talking about steeped coffee (better drip machines & percolators already do this, vac pots for a short while though I have no experience such & don't know how long it can be sustained for)? I'd maybe be concerned about applying an external heat source to surfaces that contact the grinds? I can see an advantage in having a brewer on a hot plate/heat source that brings everything up to desired brew temp, maintaining thermal inertia as best you can (or microwaving the brew water in a microwaveable brewer - I have seen a couple of refrerences for this regarding the Sowden - filter removed obviously) & slowing the decline.

Though this may result in a hotter beverage, I don't know whether it would make big strides in speeding up extraction? I have had brews that were a little over 50C at ~40 minutes (new CCD), or so hot as to burn my mouth (FP)...but both were 22% immersion yield & took that long to reach a similar level of sweetness.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I was thinking of something similar to a kettle, which keeps the insides at 90-92degC. Actually I could easily mod a kettle, chop the top off and put a PID on it, using it like a big french press pot with no plunger, then just filter through a paper filter. I don't want it super hot to drink, but I'm curious how steady temperature affects the brew process. Espresso freaks always shout 'temperature stability!!' and fair enough, it's a shorter process vs. several minutes for a brewed cup, but still might be an interesting experiment.

Regards,

dsc.


----------



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

THat impress brewer is tripple walled, probably holds temp very well.


----------

